# Programmierer für "Altanlagen" dringend gesucht!!



## Niemur (13 Januar 2010)

Tag zusammen!

Ich habe einen Reparaturbetrieb für Industrieelektronik. Was mir fehlt, ist ein Partner der die reparierten Teile bei meinen Kunden Inbetrieb nimmt. Leider ist das Aufkommen (noch) nicht so groß, dass ich jemanden dafür Einstellen könnte. Dennoch kommt es vor, dass meine Kunden Probleme haben und ich nicht weiterhelfen kann. 

Kontakt bitte über meine Homepage

Aktuell benötige ich jemanden, der sich mit Philips PS20 - Steuerungen auskennt. Mehr dazu im Bereich "Sonstige Steuerungen"!


Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## Niemur (20 Januar 2010)

ERLEDIGT!

Gruß
Thoralf


----------

